# Putting up a fence.



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

So I try to water my lawn in the morning before I leave for work. However, I have this neighbor who isn't happy because his car gets just a little wet from the water. I have requested that he moves the car 3 feet when he leaves for work to prevent this from occurring and he refuses. He wants me to wait to water my lawn until his wife leaves, but this doesn't work for my schedule. 
So what would you folks do? I don't want to be an a$$hole, but I am having difficulty accepting someone basically telling me when I can or can't water my lawn. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm having a hard time understanding how watering your lawn is getting his car wet - unless his car is parked on your lawn. If your sprinklers are throwing water onto his property, I can sort of understand his frustration.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I have to agree with Ware. Your easiest solution would be to adjust your sprinklers so that they water your lawn and not his vehicles or property for that matter.


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

Poor wording. It is not that his car is even getting wet. It is more that it gets damp from the mist of the sprinkler. If I move the sprinkler anymore, I might as well just ask his permission to water my lawn which is what I have to do all the time now anyway. Then when I do ask his permission there is no hassle. But I have to wait for him.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

So you use a garden hose and turn the water on/off manually @kevin8239? If you're dragging a hose around, then I'd first water the DMZ near their driveway with a hand nozzle and then use the impulse sprinkler (or whatever) away from their cars.

If their only complaint is that mist is falling on their car in the morning, then they need to build a garage and keep their silly car indoors. It's called "dew" and it happens every morning. That's some anal-retentive nonsense right there. In contrast, it's a royal pain to get sprayed with water every morning while you rush to get into your car. That would get old really fast and I would have also asked you to make adjustments.

I'm just curious, but what does the thread title have to do with watering your neighbor's property? Are you going to install a fence to avoid spraying water on your neighbor's property?


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Sorry but I would have to agree with the neighbor on this as well. If you have hard water like I do that car is getting filthy, not just wet. If you are watering with an above ground sprinkler and hose (which I think you are) consider a timer for that. They make em.


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

No I am not spraying their cars. Although at this point I have thought about it. LOL. It is just a slight mist. I am going to get some estimates for a fence. Sometimes, fences make good neighbors.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gotcha - yeah I would say just mist is a little different.


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

We have extremely hard water here. I have been working out of my truck all week, so it's filthy at the moment, but I normally detail it once every other week. Even my neighbors mist would make me a little pissy. Enough so, that I would say something also. (My truck is black. Even more difficult to keep clean).

Sounds like you have a tiny lawn like me. I think I would experiment with other types of sprinklers. I have a long, narrow lawn and just bought a melnor turbo xt mini. This thing is extremely precise in laying down water. For $20, it may end a huge headache for you.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Pics would help us understand the situation better


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

I wouldn't like my car getting mist from your sprinklers either. His property shouldn't be impacted by your negligence whether you think it's trivial or not


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

It is not negligence. The butt head refuses to only move his car when it works for him. All he would have to do is park his car next to my lot line; instead of his wife's. Then when he leaves for work in the morning there would be no issue at all. I have suggest this solution and he is tone deaf to the solution. 
If he would be a decent neighbor and work towards a solution I would be having this issue with him. 
I am to the point now with him that I really don't care. I will water my lawn when want and mow it to. If he has an issue he can either call the cops or file a claim with my home owners insurance. 
Finally, I found out the other day the city will not allow fences to be put in the from yard.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I don't know. I think I am with the neighbors here. Yes, they could be nice and do as you asked, but I don't think they have to. You are doing something on your property that is affecting some property of theirs on their own property. Am I understanding this correcty? Why should they have to do anything to appease you with your property on their property? It would be great to have awesome neighbors and work out a solution though. That's a tough one man.


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

Yea the neighbor is going to be even more pissed off when I inform him that he is no longer allowed to blow his snow into my yard this winter which makes his winter snow removal a lot more difficult. 
After all, it is my yard and I am done being a nice neighbor. He is my neighbor not a friend. This pissing contest can work both ways.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

kevin8239 said:


> It is not negligence. The butt head refuses to only move his car when it works for him. All he would have to do is park his car next to my lot line; instead of his wife's. Then when he leaves for work in the morning there would be no issue at all. I have suggest this solution and he is tone deaf to the solution.
> If he would be a decent neighbor and work towards a solution I would be having this issue with him.
> I am to the point now with him that I really don't care. I will water my lawn when want and mow it to. If he has an issue he can either call the cops or file a claim with my home owners insurance.
> Finally, I found out the other day the city will not allow fences to be put in the from yard.


Yes it is negligence. It's something of yours that's affecting him in a negative way. Your water, your dust, your smoke, your whatever. He shouldn't have to change what he does because you want to water your yard. Yes. It's your fault

Sounds like you're being a bad neighbor. How about being the bigger person and do the right thing. Don't let someone's actions dictate yours.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Art_Vandelay ease up on personal attacks.

Everyone settle down a little or this thread will be locked.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Ware said:


> @Art_Vandelay ease up on personal attacks.
> 
> Everyone settle down a little or this thread will be locked.


Not a personal attack at all. Just trying to convey the golden rule


----------

